# Tartan 37 and Long Time No Post



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Greetings, fellows (fellettes) with the boating "issue." I think my last post here until recently was circa 2006. Since then I've refitted half a dozen, including a Bristol 35, Pearson 10M . . . Whaler Outrage . . . 28' Moonie center console . . . 50' Navy Utility (671 Detroit). I joined sailnet about 16 years ago. Now I'm hankering to go on world tour, something that if I had a mind to, I could take a left somewhere down the Eastern seaboard without undue concern, instead of heading back home to the Virgin Islands. The latest obsession is a Tartan 37. 

O.K., Chief and other T37 guys. WHY when I put my finger into the rudder under the pintle pin, does the pintle PIN seem willing to float up and stick? Clearly, there must be a head on it several inches up, but why isn't it somehow pinned so it can't move upward? Not my boat, I got the pin back down after it hung up some, but shouldn't that PIN, surrounded by the bushing that rides on the pintle plate, NOT be able to float like that? (That's a double negative, but you know what I'm saying).

I got a million other questions, but that one stumped me. This boat is missing the skeg, which looks like a straightforward fix to me. I'd even be tempted to West one up with biax and foam core versus pay the price Tartan wants. Why do people set up their helm to look like a jet fighter panel with so much stuff you can't see over it? 

I stuck my fingers up into the centerboard trunk and it is absolutely, positively CRAMMED with mussels and barnacles.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

To answer your question about the pintail it sounds to me like it's been replaced at some point and they didn't do it properly. The original would swell in the water and not move but the replacement part will not swell there for a pin is needed when replaced sounds to me like they didn't do that.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

And it sounds to me like the centerboard just needs a good power washing and scraping followed by some paint of course 

I suppose if you're good with FRP you can make your own skeg but keep in mind that the lower portion is sacrificial about 18 inches or so


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

From what aye've seen and read, the whole damn skeg is sacrificial. The pintle would appear to drop off and the bolts hold the skeg up along with whatever fairing you do to the hull. There is clearly a 1/8" piece of fiberglass under the bolt plate that to me looks like remnants of the top of a skeg. And thank you for responding so promptly. I've been trying to get at the t37 site, but have as yet not had any luck or response. 

This one has a couple unfilled screw holes in the foredeck (former anchor mount?) that look a little foreboding.
All of the ports need replacing. The one closest to the quarter berth has spread moisture and there's rot aft in the 1/8" plywood around the ports. I'll probably convince Hamilton Marine to get me some Newfound Metals ports. We put ABI(?)s in an Endeavour 40 several years ago and they're already fogged and corroding. I think ABI(?) is out of business. Hood made good ones, but ewww$$$$.
Looks like about 4 quarts of oil under the engine in the tub. 
Skeg missing. Rudder seems sound, pintle looks replaced. 
40 years of bottom paint. 40 years of topside paint.
Overhead formica is insanely "sticky." I'm wondering if its somehow breaking down. It looks neat, clean, but "tacky sticky" throughout the boat. 
Cabin sole a little logy in places. 
Hard spot on the port side at the bulkhead where the forward lower attaches. There's a little silicone looking material at the deck where the chainplate comes through (you don't use silicone around stainless, but . . .). Maybe the chainplates have been replaced at least once in the last few decades.

Topsides are as butt ugly as it gets with blue Awlgrip, red trim (one part polyurethane). An easy, albeit very time consuming fix. 
I don't like the HEAVY radome hanging on the backstay. 

It looks like a 6 month project to me, maybe more. Mast hasn't been down in years, so that has to be thought through and a new pennant for the centerboard installed. There is, however, newer heavy duty reinforced hose and clamps from the trunk into the mast base. Maybe its been done. If I drop the board in the slings, how/where is the pin if it needs rebuilding? I'm guessing - hoping - the board was rarely used if at all and won't need work. 

Thanks for any info, anecdotes, laughs. I need a laugh or two if I decide to bear down on this thing.

OH, and the centerboard. What do you do? Convince the yard to leave the boat high in the slings before launching and get the board all done and ready then? Can the boat be blocked on the ends of the keel . . . eh, too close to the ground.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

VIEXILE said:


> I've been trying to get at the t37 site, but have as yet not had any luck or response.


I've been trying to get on the t37 forums since I bought mine this spring. The forums are active, but it doesn't seem like the admin can be bothered to take care of the site. If you (or anyone else) manages to make any progress on that front, LMK, as I'd like to get more in touch with that community. Also, software is my trade, so I can help get the site running better if the admin needs help.



VIEXILE said:


> Overhead formica is insanely "sticky." I'm wondering if its somehow breaking down. It looks neat, clean, but "tacky sticky" throughout the boat.


Mine is as well. That is to say ... _some_ of it is. It's obvious that not all of it is original, so I'm not sure if it's a cheap replacement that's sticky or the original.

In any event, good luck if you decide to take on the project. I love my T37 so far, but it doesn't need near as much work as the one you are describing.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

BillMoran said:


> I've been trying to get on the t37 forums since I bought mine this spring. The forums are active, but it doesn't seem like the admin can be bothered to take care of the site. If you (or anyone else) manages to make any progress on that front, LMK, as I'd like to get more in touch with that community. Also, software is my trade, so I can help get the site running better if the admin needs help.
> 
> Mine is as well. That is to say ... _some_ of it is. It's obvious that not all of it is original, so I'm not sure if it's a cheap replacement that's sticky or the original.
> 
> In any event, good luck if you decide to take on the project. I love my T37 so far, but it doesn't need near as much work as the one you are describing.


Well, this one would probably drop right into the water and sail to Bermuda without any problems, but I'm a perfectionist when it comes to deep water. I want to know where every wire is, how everything is held together, where every drain is and I want it all perfectly functional so I can pass you like you're standing still. (Kidding, there). It looks like the formica overhead might be easily replaceable. It's just disgustingly "sticky." Every square inch. I'll try a scrub down with something before I go nuts, but I suspect the finish on the material has broken down some.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Tartan owners groups:
Owner's Groups | Tartan Yachts

Welcome back to SN Viexile. Sounds like a bit of a project you have there but if refitted properly should be able to take you almost anywhere.

I have the little sister ship to your T37, a Tartan 27' which also has a centerboard which I am sure is connected differently than with the T27. I will say that a long wood saw blade can be used in the centerboard trunk to get all those barnacles and mussels out of the there.

Good luck with your re-fit.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

CalebD said:


> Tartan owners groups:
> Owner's Groups | Tartan Yachts


You do realize that link goes right to the tartand37.com site that nobody can get signed up with?


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I've emailed the Site several times now, still waiting for a response. I've already memorized all the Tech Resources on the site. I will have many, silly questions that I'd like to ask owners over time. I do glass work, diesel, woodwork. There's nothing on these boats that worries me. I'd just like to be able to ask before I break out a sawzall. Like where the centerboard pivot pin is located. And why are the companionway hatchboards so winky and light?


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

VIEXILE said:


> And why are the companionway hatchboards so winky and light?


My washboards are the same way. I wish I could install actual doors, but the space just isn't there. Anyone have a plan to replace them with something that I don't have to stow but actually offers some semblance of security?


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

BillMoran said:


> My washboards are the same way. I wish I could install actual doors, but the space just isn't there. Anyone have a plan to replace them with something that I don't have to stow but actually offers some semblance of security?


I'll figure something out if I buy this thing. 3/8" thick boards are NFG. We saw one with hinged doors. Wife said "yeah, that doesn't look like it works real well." They swing into the cockpit. Maybe remove trim outside, build out a hair and use 1" (milled) boards. As to security, I've seen steel grates (bars welded) that could be secured from either inside or outside, but its been a few years.

I'm getting closer to the T37 Forum. Got an email from an actual person. The email function on the server is down, and he went in and "accepted" all pending registrations, so if you remember your user name and password you can log in. I couldn't remember my password, so I clicked "forgot password" which I then realized isn't going to do anything. So I'm not in yet, but I'm closing on them.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

BillMoran said:


> My washboards are the same way. I wish I could install actual doors, but the space just isn't there. Anyone have a plan to replace them with something that I don't have to stow but actually offers some semblance of security?


Lots of folks make one from polycarb or acrylic, in addition to having slotted wood boards onboard. They give you light....


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

FWIW... I can't access the Tartan 37 forum on my phone, just my laptop, can't access it on the tablet either.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I got in. Perseverance. Like freeing a frozen engine. Sit, stare, formulate, and dip it in PB Blaster.


----------

